

Ask HN: What are the best documented developper tools? - hadri

My company is in the process of writing developer facing documentation and I am trying to make a list of the best examples to take inspiration from.
======
kanche
If you are talking about company's internal developer facing documentations,
they are not going to be on internet.

Some of the best product documentations there are:

[https://stripe.com/docs/api](https://stripe.com/docs/api)

[http://www.twilio.com/docs](http://www.twilio.com/docs)

[https://docs.djangoproject.com](https://docs.djangoproject.com)

[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/)

[http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/](http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/)

[https://parse.com/docs/ios/guide](https://parse.com/docs/ios/guide)

~~~
hadri
That's exactly the kind of list I was looking for. Thank you for understanding
despite the lack of explanation.

------
karmy
Some of the docs I've had to deal with lately, that I've found very useful and
easy to navigate:

[https://apidocs.mailchimp.com](https://apidocs.mailchimp.com)

[https://dashboard.batch.com/doc](https://dashboard.batch.com/doc) [Requires
Login]

(Great product for marketing push notifications, by the way)

Also Apple has a great doc site. Very verbose, but thorough:

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UIKit/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UIKit/Reference/UIImage_Class/)

~~~
hadri
Thanks karmy, this is super useful.

~~~
hadri
They seem to be using a new website:
[http://kb.mailchimp.com/api/?utm_source=apidocs&utm_medium=i...](http://kb.mailchimp.com/api/?utm_source=apidocs&utm_medium=internal_ad&utm_campaign=api_v3)

------
acrooks
[https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/) provides some pretty incredible
documentation (they also provide a great product; we use it to support
authentication for our suite of corporate/enterprise-facing apps)

~~~
hadri
The filtering options to get to the version of the doc you need are wonderful.
Thanks!

------
codenut
[http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/0.10/](http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/0.10/)

~~~
hadri
It's unusually wordy and I think it is great. I can't count how many times I
scratched my head trying to figure out what some API calls were meant for and
how they were meant to be used.

------
galfarragem
I like meteor docs navigation and simplicity:

[http://docs.meteor.com/](http://docs.meteor.com/)

To check how they do it (it's a Meteor app):

[https://github.com/meteor/meteor/tree/devel/docs](https://github.com/meteor/meteor/tree/devel/docs)

------
navaneethkn
I am very impressed by the way SQLite maintains it's documentation.
[http://sqlite.org/docs.html](http://sqlite.org/docs.html)

